# Glock/Sigma



## slugbug (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anyone know if a Glock 23 slide will fit the top of the Sigma sv40? or vise/versa (Glock 19/Sigma sv9


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I once accidentally put my 40VE slide on my G19..No way to get a mag in but it did go on and snap in place....spooky..I don't know if it would actually work in what you are saying..not sure I'd wanna find out..lol


----------

